# Some behind-the-scenes Britney Spears stage pics



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's another "artist" who I'm not into, but got to work on their show. Let me say, it's VERY cool from a production perspective...literally a 3-ring circus with aerialists and clowns and tons of props and such.

I did the load-in and load-out at TD BankNorth Garden in Boston this past Saturday. I spent most of my time working with the audio crew, but got bumped around between them and a couple other departments during the in.

Here are some pics I took during the load-in, and then a few from the 10-15 minutes or so that I got to see of the show, from the backstage area.











DigiDesign Venue consoles...basically a touring Pro Tools rig for live use:













There were a number of trapdoors and lifts in the stage...this is the center of the turntable in the middle of the main section of the stage: 









Here you can see the backs of the VIP seats, and some of the picture frames that were flown around the stage...I believe they had aerialists performing in them:









The red drape around the video wall is referred to as an "Austrian" drape, and it would lower/unfurl all the way down to the stage deck. There was also a smaller black velvet one closer to the center of the concentric circles. I was involved with hanging those when I wasn't working with audio.


























Also, I'm not an ass guy at all, but one of the female aerialists had an amazing one that I just wanted to reach out and grab  She was warming up just a few feet away from me around the end of the load-in, and then walking around in some really short shorts near the end of the show


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool setup, if you wanna jizz your pants even more look at some of Pink Floyd's stage setups, jaw-droppingly amazing.


----------

